# Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews painting our new tackle store walls!



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

My friend artist Dan Matthews is here in Texas painting our new tackle stores walls! Ill post more pics as it comes along. This is going to be our new rod shop and specialty tackle store. We will he offering a full line of offshore fishing rods and Swordfishing gear soon. We will be updating the progress of the new shop in Rosenberg Texas as it comes along at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com 
Here is Disco Luis of Maimi and Dan Matthews of Palm Beach getting ready for the Texas Swordfish Seminar and a couple pics of Dan at work on the murals! Brett Holden


----------



## trapper67 (Mar 23, 2011)

looking great


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

**** that looks sharp.....!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Coming to life!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)




----------



## bkb7777 (Dec 12, 2009)

Wow!! That's not just talent.. That's a gift from god.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Adding in the Pomfrets! Dan Matthews is Bad A##!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

More Pomfrets on the way.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm setting up at the marina but staying updated on Swordfish bill artist Dan Matthews progress... Check these Pomfrets coming to life! Dan you are the man !


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

So gucking cool!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rookie06 (Oct 1, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

I love the weights in ocean floor


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind replies. I knew Dan Matthews could paint swordfish bills but when I ask him if he would paint our new tackle shop walls I never had any idea I was getting this kinda job! This man is incredible! The pictures don't do it justice! I can't wait to see what he gets done tomorrow. He is doing hundreds of squid and viper fish also. Pretty amazing and the best artist I have seen yet. Once we get the shop finished ill post it up and let everyone know when to swing by and check it out. We should have a couple of hundred rods finished soon and 20 or so on display at the swordfish seminar.. Tackle is already coming in with new items nobody has seen yet we have been keeping under out belts ... We are really looking forward to getting these rods and new tackle in everyone hands soon. The new sword rods are SICK! We are going to change all of our rods out this season and move on to the new ones. Can't wait to show them off Saturday! New lure skirts, new LGR-Get Tight Sucka rods, new really bad a** reel crankies seen for the first time. New ideas on daytime Swordfishing reels, new baits and rigging for swordfish and much more. I'll update on the Dans project tomorrow and hope to see everyone Saturday !!! It's going to be one heck of a party it looks like. 
Thanks again everyone for the kind words looking forward to getting the shop open.

PS we will be taking orders on rods and LPs at the show this weekend but no payments. 
We will start selling after the benefit. We have only shown these rod at one show for a couple hours and or first day we put 27 on order! I think everyone will be amazed at the new rods. They are going to replace a lot of tackle around here I think! Looking forward to getting tight on them soon as this weather lays! Brett


----------



## Captain Shane Jarvis (Jan 15, 2012)

Cool!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! Here are some updates! Dan Matthews bad a**..


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome Job, can't wait to see the new shop!!


----------



## Joshua Joseph (Apr 15, 2014)

Talent.


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That is awesome work!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys! Hope to see y'all in the morning. Dan didn't get to finish it so we get to keep him a couple of day after the seminar .. He has about 20 painted swordfish bills that he will be displaying at the Texas Swordfish Seminar tomorrow. Come but and check out Dan Matthews at his booth ... Super great guy!!! Hope to see everyone here at Surfside Marina ... Gates open at 9:00 am and goes on until about 10:00-11:00 tomorrow night. 
Thanks again for the kind replies! Capt. Ahab/ Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I kinda let this thread die off since the Swordfish Seminar. Artist Dan Matthews ended up staying an extra day and did some more work on the wall. He is incredible! The pictures don't do it justice! He is coming back this summer to fish with us and said he would like to put another couple of days in on it. I'm still amazed every time I walk in there. Here is a few more pictures of the swordfish painting Dan did for us. We will be carrying Dan Matthews Painted Swordfish Bills at the shop and his shirts as well. What a great guy and artist! Here are a few more pics. Brett Holden

You can check out Dan Matthews painted swordfish bills by clicking on our website at www.boobytrapfishingteam.com


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Umm forgot the pics ..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Few more


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

Awesome work Dan, love the pomfret!

DL


----------



## neal_murph (Apr 12, 2012)

On average what does he charge to do a swordfish bill like the one he is holding?


----------



## jgale (Mar 4, 2011)

Simply amazing. The detail he put in there is great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

How did I miss this thread? Lol awesome looking wall you got there and a hell of a job Dan!!!! Thanks for the pics can't wait to see it!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

FISH TAILS said:


> How did I miss this thread? Lol awesome looking wall you got there and a hell of a job Dan!!!! Thanks for the pics can't wait to see it!


Can't wait for you to come by Josh! The pictures give it no credit. The rest if the walls and a/c should be done this week. Just got 20 of our new kingfish bait rods, jigging rods and a half a dozen Swordfish rods in. The Get Tight Sucka rods are all different and improved from what we have been using.. Hope to be done in another couple if weeks. These blanks we are having done are awesome! See ya soon bro! Brett


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work no doubt! I wish my 'art' was a fraction as good as his work.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

If I am not mistaken, I may be the first retail customer!!! lol!
And the store isn't even open yet!!!
You already have my money, and Im just waiting on my Get Tight Sucka rod!!! 
Can't wait!!! My reel is waiting for a home!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

neal_murph said:


> On average what does he charge to do a swordfish bill like the one he is holding?


Sorry I missed this post.. Dan's bills run anywhere from 250.00 -3000.00 .. most of the bills we have posted have been 300-500.00. 
*If your a 2cooler and don't have a swordfish bill and have released one or just want one for the wall I will ship one to Dan Matthews for you no charge while they last.* If Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews is doing the panted swordfish bill Ill through them in while they last.. I have about 100 really nice ones from 36-45" bills. You can Check out more of Dan's painted swordfish bills at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com We will have a full display of painted swordfish bills in the new shop.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

*What a deal!*

I would also keep in mind that the sky is the limit!
He will create ANY design you want. That is up to you!
It can be as simple as you having a conversation with him and then giving him complete artistic control, OR, like me, you can give him a full diagram and he can airbrush anything you want! Dan can do anything!
Andâ€¦â€¦you could not meet a nicer guy!
He built this amazing teak full box stand for me too!
The display can be a simple holder, or it can be something even nicer.
All up to you. I can't recommend him enough! Amazing gift he has and even nicer guy!


----------



## Marline pooki oki aunu (Feb 11, 2013)

Here's one dan did for me


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Mikeyhunts said:


> I would also keep in mind that the sky is the limit!
> He will create ANY design you want. That is up to you!
> It can be as simple as you having a conversation with him and then giving him complete artistic control, OR, like me, you can give him a full diagram and he can airbrush anything you want! Dan can do anything!
> Andâ€¦â€¦you could not meet a nicer guy!
> ...


That is super nice Mikey! I really like that one. Dan does an amazing job, he has 
3 of my bills right now. By the way, I have the tail from that fish of you want it back, lol


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Rory - that tail was gift to you - no take backs!!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

broadonrod said:


> Sorry I missed this post.. Dan's bills run anywhere from 250.00 -3000.00 .. most of the bills we have posted have been 300-500.00.
> *If your a 2cooler and don't have a swordfish bill and have released one or just want one for the wall I will ship one to Dan Matthews for you no charge while they last.* If Swordfish Bill Artist Dan Matthews is doing the panted swordfish bill Ill through them in while they last.. I have about 100 really nice ones from 36-45" bills. You can Check out more of Dan's painted swordfish bills at www.Boobytrapfishingteam.com We will have a full display of painted swordfish bills in the new shop.


That's a pretty amazing offer! Awesome looking store too.


----------



## matthewsart (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks guy's for all the compliments. Sorry I didn't see this thread earlier. I am having to move shop to a new location, and won't be on here for the next week or so.
More news to follow.
I really had a good time working on Brett's wall. I look forward to making another trip and adding to it.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

crawfishking said:


> That's a pretty amazing offer! Awesome looking store too.


Thanks! Dan really is amazing...

Dan see ya soon bro.. Can't wait to get you out on the water! Capt. Ahab


----------



## Lippy (Mar 22, 2011)

WOW! That wall can tell you the whole story of whats going on down there without any words. Awesome detail on everything he does. Can't wait to send a bill his way!!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! Dan really is amazing...
> 
> Dan see ya soon bro.. Can't wait to get you out on the water! Capt. Ahab


I hope y'all get Dan out there for some tightness soon!!!!! He's a great artist in deed. Now get tight Sucka!!!

DL


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We plan on it DL... Just as soon as this wind stops! We can't wait to get Dan Matthews back over here! Maybe you could make that trip and y'all could fly in together! We sure have met some great folk from Florida! Get Tight Sucka! See ya soon my brother!!!! Capt. Ahab/ Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Now the wind needs to stop!


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Are you guys only going to carry swordfish related tackle? I'm looking for a tackle store where I can buy lures other than Moldcraft and Black Bart.


----------



## All HookeD. Up (Oct 2, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------

